# Teichwasser Filtern



## sven_ol (31. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe direkt mal eine frage

haben seit 2 jahren einen kleinen gartenteich uns angelegt um etwas beruhigendes wassergeplätscher an unserer sitzecke zu haben.

nur leider haben wir das problem dass wir ca aller 2 wochen das wasser kompeltt wechseln müssen da das wasser total braun wird....

habe mir gedacht das man da so ne art pflanzenfilter erstellen könnte um dieses problem zu lösen weiß aber nicht ob es ähnlich wie beim aquarium funktioniert. 

an diesem gartenteich mündet ein ca 2m langer bachlauf den wir mit dem wasser aus dem teich befüllen 
dementsprechend ist auch eine pumpe im teich die gleichzeitig auch einen kleinen springbrunnen erzeugt 

maße des teiches könnt ihr meinem profil entnehmen. 

zur besseren vorstellung habe ich mal ein paar bilder gemacht 
an welcher stelle könnte man wie einen "stromlosen" filter installieren der nicht immer durchflutet werden muss da der bachlauf am tag nicht regelmäßig an ist

gesamtansicht des areals ...leider ohne kieß im bachlauf und um den teich weil er gereinigt werden muss







auf dem nächsten bild ist ein großer stein links zu erkennendort kommt das wasser von der pumpe an






Rückansicht des Areals wieder gut zu erkennen der "quellstein"

http://orden-tempelritter.de/teich/teich3.jpg

der höhenunterschied von ca 20cm 

http://orden-tempelritter.de/teich/teich4.jpg

größendimension mit zollstock zum größenvergleich

http://orden-tempelritter.de/teich/teich5.jpg

und etwas näher

http://orden-tempelritter.de/teich/teich6.jpg



danke für eure hilfe 
gruß sven

_EDIT by Annett: Einige Bilder in Links umgewandelt. Bitte dazu unsere Anleitung lesen. Der verlinkte fremde Server sorgte hier zusätzlich für lange Ladezeiten, da er (sorry ) etwas lahm zu sein scheint. Grüße, Annett_


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

Hallo Sven,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Alle zwei Wochen das Wasser wechseln? Dann kommt Dein Teich ja nie richtig in Gang. Gib ihm doch eine Chance, ein kleines bisschen Biologie aufzubauen - oder hast Du eine Ahnung woher die Braufärbung kommt? Spült da vielleicht irgendwo Regenwasser Erdboden ein?

Ansonsten - welche Bepflanzung hast Du denn in Deinem Teich? Ich kann irgendwie nicht viel sehen.


----------



## sven_ol (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

nicht viel sehen ist gut 
da ist auch nichts 
da war mal ein kleines wollgräslein 
aber das hat den winter nicht überlebt

regenwasser kann da rein ist klar aber erde nicht nur etwas blüten und hin und wieder mal ein blatt was vom strauch abfällt
im herbst ist es ganz schlimm mit dem laub da direkt dahinter schlingknöterrich wächst....

ansonsten sind alle pflanzen die auf dem areal wachsen nicht in das teichleben integriert da es keine wasserpflanzen sind


habe mir bei genauer betrachtung überlegt den bachlauf zu verbreitern tiefere zonen in den bachlauf einzubauen worin sich das wasser stauen kann 
die neue breite des bachlaufes nutzen um pflanzen anzusiedeln die dann von dem angestauten wasser sich ernähren auch wenn die pumpe mal aus ist


----------



## Silke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

Hallo,
hat das denn einen Hintergrund, dass ihr keine Pflanzen da drin habt?
Für mich macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn:crazy
Als allererstes würde ich den Teich mal großzügig bepflanzen, d.h. den Rand mit __ Iris oder __ Binsen usw. und ins Wasser einen Batzen __ Hornkraut werfen. Bodensubstrat gehört da natürlich auch rein.
Dann würde ich gar nichts machen - nur abwarten.
Wenn deine Pflanzen angewachsen sind, nehmen sie ja jede Menge Nährstoffe auf und somit bilden sich auch keine Algen (oder was immer du hattest) und dein Wasser bleibt schön klar.
(Ach ja - ein AQ funktioniert auch nicht dauerhaft ohne Pflanzen und Bodengrund.)

Lies dich mal durch die Fachbeiträge. Dann werden alle deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## sven_ol (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

klar macht absolut keinen sinn keine pflanzen hinein zu legen aber hatte nie eine möglichkeit gesehen da der teich an sich zu klein ist... größer konnte er aber auch ne sein und er sollte nun mal gerade an diese stelle
das vorgefertigte becken besitzt ja auch umlaufend einen "graben" wo sicherlich pflanzen hinein könnten aber der erscheint mir zu schmal das sind keine 10 cm  
ich wusste einfach nicht wohin mit den pflanzen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

Hallo Christine,.. der Bachlauf ist ja fast größer wie der Teich selbst ;-)  
sollte das "Projekt" nicht besser unter "Miniteiche" geführt werden,..

nix für ungut,.. mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

Servus Sven

Erstmal :willkommen

:sorry das ich ersteinmal deinen Grundgedanken wiederhole:

Ihr habt diesen Bach/Teich wegen dem "geplätscher" bei Eurer Sitzecke gebaut, Richtig ?

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretiere, ist zwischen der Sitzecke (im Rücken) und dem Bach/Teich dieser "Schlinger", warum ?

Ich hätte dies ja so geplant, daß ich auf das "Wasser" hinsehe 

Gut das hat alles mit deinem braunen Wasser nix zu tun, doch !!!

Du schreibst, du willst den Bachlauf verbreitern. Dann nimm dir ein Herz und plane den Teich/Bachlauf doch im Sichtfeld der Sitzgruppe.

Was würde dagegen sprechen ???


----------



## sven_ol (31. März 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

danke für eure meinungen

das wasserbiotop wurde aus dem grund dort hin gepflanzt weil wir schon immer einen teich haben wollten und dort war gerade platz 

@digicat

das geschlingere im hintergrund ist schlingknöterich sieht im winter total hässlich aus dieses gestrüpp aber im sommer ist es echt nen hingucker und sichtschutz zugleich 
man sieht dadurch fast nichts aber hört eben das plätschern schön .... ist ne angenehme stimmung wenn man im liegestuhl es sich bequem gemacht hat

der rote schlauch ist nen lichterschlauch das fand mein vati total toll - ich finds eher etwas "puffig" aber naja .... geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden. 

haben auch schon überlegt nen größeren teich selbst auszuheben aber irgendwie fehlen uns dazu die finanziellen mittel mehr aber noch die zeit....



@ Vespabesitzer

sicher der teich ist nicht gerade groß kann aber dort nicht gerade viel größer sein 
er muss dieses frühjahr auch nochmal rausgehoben werden da er sich in laufe der zeit abgesenkt hat und schief im boden nun drin hängt....

-----------

das problem ist ja auch das man nicht wirklich nen uferbereich gestalten kann da das stückl alles leicht schräg ist ... begradigt man es für einen uferbereich sieht es sicher nicht mehr so toll aus....


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*



sven_ol schrieb:


> klar macht absolut keinen sinn keine pflanzen hinein zu legen aber hatte nie eine möglichkeit gesehen da der teich an sich zu klein ist... größer konnte er aber auch ne sein und er sollte nun mal gerade an diese stelle
> das vorgefertigte becken besitzt ja auch umlaufend einen "graben" wo sicherlich pflanzen hinein könnten aber der erscheint mir zu schmal das sind keine 10 cm
> ich wusste einfach nicht wohin mit den pflanzen



Tja, Sven, dann guck Dir mal die Rubrik Miniteiche an (wohin ich diesen Thread jetzt verschiebe), da kannst Du sehen, das Platz in der kleinsten Wanne ist. Bei Wasserpflanzen ist alles etwas anders als bei Landstauden.


----------



## Marlowe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

Moin Sven!

Meine Vorschläge sind folgende:

1. Wasserpflanzen

2. Sumpfpflanzen


Nur Pflanzen schaffen klares Wasser. Probiere es in diesem Frühjahr einfach
`mal aus und Du wirst sehen, dass das Freude pur ergibt.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## sven_ol (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

ja werde einfach mal den bach etwas verbreitern und eventuell etwas kürzen 
dann den teich tiefer eingraben und teichfolie um den teich herumlegen und das wasser über den teich laufen lassen. somit kann ich mir eine flachwasserzone schaffen die umspühlt wird mit frischen teichwasser wenn der bachlauf an ist und in die uferzone mündet. 

in der uferzone kann ich dann substrat einbringen was den pflanzen halt gibt. was nimmt man da am besten als "anker"? reicht feiner sand? kieß oder muss es spezieller wasserpflanzenboden sein...wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt

was für pflanzen könnt ihr mir empfehlen die vielleicht nen teppich bilder  oder nicht all zu hoch werden sag mal so max 50 cm etwa 
schön blühen dürfen sie natürlich auch


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

Hallo,

wenn es Dir in erster Linie darauf ankommt das Wasser plätschern zu hören, dann könntest Du den Teich komplett mit Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen füllen. Die übernehmen dann zum großen Teil schon die Filteraufgaben. Im Bachlauf kannst Du dann die Sumpfpflanzen unterbringen, die Du wegen des Zierwertes haben möchtest, und der Bach muss dann auch nicht dicht bepflanzt werden. Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen dachte ich an kleine Laichkrautarten oder __ Wasserhahnenfuß, bei den Schwimmpflanzen vor allem an die __ Krebsschere. Das Wasser siehst Du dann natürlich noch, aber es ist halt bis oben hin voller Pflanzen. Ich finde, das sieht auch ganz hübsch aus.


----------



## sven_ol (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

hey das klingt nicht schlecht 
werde ich heut einmal zuhause anbringen mal sehen wie der rat der familie drüber abstimmt


----------



## sven_ol (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichwasser Filtern*

also haben heute den teich wieder geradegerückt und den bachlauf etwas vertieft....
wasser ist auch schon wieder frisches drin und da habe ich gleich mal ein paar __ wasserlinsen sowie __ wasserpest und noch so nen anderes kraut was unterm wasser in meinem aquarium wächst hineingeschmissen 

hoffe es wird nicht eingehen.

an pflanzen für die vorgesehenen stellen im becken haben wir an  

Vordergrund: __ Calla palustris, Sumpfcalla; Myosotis palustris, Sumpfvergißmeinnicht

Rechts: Caltha palustris 'Multiplex', __ Sumpfdotterblume

Links Vorm Wassereinlauf:Mimulus luteus, Gauklerblume

Links hinter Wassereinlauf: Euphorbia palustris, __ Sumpfwolfsmilch

Im Bachlauf oben:Juncus ensifolius, __ Zwergbinse

Im BAchlauf Unten: Sparganium erectum, __ Igelkolben

Bachlauf Ränder: Lysimachia nummularia, __ Pfennigkraut

Wie findet ihr unsere Auswahl? und wieviele Pflanzen benötigt man in etwa pro Art wenn man sie neu kauft?

zu erwähnen ist vielleicht noch das im Teich die Pflanzzonen etwa einen Wasserstand von 9cm haben 
im bachlauf ist in der oberen staustufe 4cm wasserstand in der unteren nun ca. 7cm 

die ränder des bachlaufes sind je mit größeren steinen abgedeckt werden aber nicht mehr durchspühlt das pfennigkraut säöße also im trocknen nur wurzeln könnte es in bachlauf hinein....


----------

